# Hello



## crews

Hello all! I am really excited to finally be joining this site.

DH and I are both 27, just got married this August. This is our second cycle trying to conceive. I am currently 6 dpo and temping and using OPKs for the first time.
I was on BC for 11 years (the pill, Depo and Nexplanon.) I just got off of BC (the pill) about 2 months ago. 
I am a POAS addict and the most impatient lady on the planet. I am looking for support through this journey! Please leave a note below so I can get to know you and we can journey through this exciting time together!


----------



## Diane77

Hello and welcome :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pinkee

HI!!!!!


----------

